# Modification d'heures au planning.



## Nounou* (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir si il y a un article dans la convention (je ne l'ai pas trouvé) qui explique au parents que l'on peut refuser une modification d'heures même avec un délais de prévenance. Où que si il y a modification au planning les heures non prévue soit plus tôt soit plus tard son à payer en plus. C'est bien cela je ne me trompe pas ? Merci pour votre coup de pouce. Belle soirée à vous toutes.


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Novembre 2022)

Art 98.1.1 peut-être :
"Pour faire face aux situations exceptionnelles ou imprévisibles, des heures peuvent être effectuées, d'un commun accord entre les deux parties, au-delà de celles prévues par le contrat de travail."
D'un commun accord : donc employeur et employé doivent être d'accord, si vous n'êtes pas d'accord vous refusez.

Bien sûr que si vous acceptez elles sont payées en plus...


----------



## Nounou* (21 Novembre 2022)

Merci se que je veux dire c'est si par exemple j'ai mon planning le 20 du mois pour le mois d'après. Une semaine avant les parents souhaitent intervertir deux jours soit 11h30 / 17h30 et 8h30 /17h30. En soit sa ne change pas mon nombre d'heures a la semaine, donc je me pose la question si se qui est plutôt que prévu 8h30 au lieu de 11h30 se compte en plus? 
Où par exemple planning à l'année, avec horaires fixe peut me changer les heures avec accord sans payer en plus du moment que je fait le nombre d'heures ? Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à bien vous expliquer désolé.


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

pour le contrat à planning, tout dépend si il y a un délai de prévenance au contrat et si oui, combien de temps.
Si les PE sont hors délai, tu peux demander à ce que les heures qu'ils te demandent de travailler en dehors du planning soient payées en heures complémentaires.
Pour les contrats à heures fixes, toute heure demandée en dehors des horaires doit être payée en plus.
Si par exemple, tu as un contrat de 8h à 17h et qu'un jour on te demande de faire 9h à 18h, de 8 à 9h, ce sera de l'absence pour convention personnelle du PE, et de 17 à 18h, ce sera en HC, il faut aussi que tu soit d'accord pour les changements demandés


----------



## Nounou* (21 Novembre 2022)

D'accord merci je comprends mieux. Car en faite il n'y a rien de noté en délais de prévenance. Donc on applique la ccn ? C'est sa ?


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

je n'ai rien trouvé dans la CCN pour ton cas, il fallait prévoir un délai de prévenance.
La CCN prévoit un délai de 2 mois pour les semaines d'absences des AI, ce n'est donc pas pour le cas dont tu parles.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

1) Si c'est un contrat à temps partiel (inferieur à 195h payées/mois), une récurrence claire et précise doit être mentionnée au contrat car tout contrat à temps partiel doit POUVOIR être complété avec un autre contrat si le salarié le désire. Accepter de travailler sur planning implique l'impossibilité de s'engager avec une autre Famille pour completer ce contrat.

2) Si le contrat est à temps plein (minimum 195h payées/mois) alors il est légal de proposer sur planning dont le delai de prevenance devra être précisé au contrat et sinon de minimum 2 mois.

3) Quoi qu'il arrive dès lors qu'on te donne un planning rien ne t'oblige à accepter une modification car sinon à quoi sert de t'avoir fournis ce planning si tu dois t'attendre quand même à la dernière minute à devoir être dispo un matin plutôt qu'un après midi?

Avant d'accepter de travailler sur planning je conseille d'expliquer tout ceci aux PE et de faire mentionner noir sur blanc dans le contrat même ce qui découle de la CCN car en parler avant que ça ne se produise évite les crispations et litiges. Mentionner par exemple qu'en cas de non remise du planning dans le delais de prevenance c'est le planning précédent qui sera repris par defaut, ou bien que ce sera tels horaires par defaut, qu'un jour férié vaudra toujours pour Xheures ( la moyenne d'h/jr) car sinon cela voudrait dire qu'on fait ratrapper les heures non faites du jour ferié sur les autres jours d ela semaine. Que tout temps d'accueil prévu au planning est donc du en salaire, par conséquent que tout temps d'accueil en dehors du planning prévu sera à regler en plus de la mensu en cas d'accord avec l'AM. Sinon en lieu et place de planning on mentionne les horaires de touuutes la dispo potentielle c'est à dire tous les jours de 8h30 à 17h30, on paie touuutes ces heures que l'enfant vienne ou pas, tout ou parti...


----------



## Nounou* (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup griselda. C'est un très bon conseil je vais le suivre. Je ne connais pas encore bien la ccn c'est pas facile de tout comprendre. Merci beaucoup. Passe une belle journée. 
Bonne journée à vous toutes les filles.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Il est important d'expliquer que dans notre métier où nous travaillons pour plusieurs Familles en même temps (c'est ce qui nous permet de constituer notre salaire plein mais eux de nous payer seulement 3 ou 4€/h), en signant un contrat les PE réservent notre disponibilité tels jours de telles heures à telles heures. Ils nous paient et nous en échange on leur assure qu'ils pourront nous confier leur enfant à ce moment précis.
Tous les horaires non prévus ne sont donc pas payé (logique) mais l'AM a donc le droit d'accorder ce temps laissé vacant à une autre Famille, ou bien à vaquer à ses occupations personnelles. Le fait d'accepter de signer un contrat "sur planning" ne permet pas plus à ce PE de disposer de notre temps au moment où il le désire sans notre consentement. Si tout temps d'accueil en dehors des horaires du contrat est obligatoirement à payer en plus pour un contrat à horaire fixe il n'y a aucune raison qu'un contrat consenti avec planning soit différent.


----------



## Nounou* (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Griselda, tes explications sont simples sa aide vraiment beaucoup a comprendre et a pouvoir expliquer à mon tour aux parents. Vraiment un grand merci ce n'est pas simple quand on commence ce métier de penser à tout se qui est important d'expliquer aux futurs parents employeurs.


----------



## ChantalGoya (24 Novembre 2022)

Si c'est un planning variable que tu as le 20 de chaque mois, tu as aussi le droit de noter aux parents des jours d'indisponibilité = ils doivent être donnés avant d'avoir le planning attention.
L'inspection du travail est formelle = dans la mesure où tu n'as pas de planning, si tu dois prendre un rdv, tu ne peux pas anticiper les jours de présence de l'enfant et pour autant, tu n'as pas à poser un jour sans solde.
C'est aux parents à s'organiser.


----------



## Nounou* (24 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Chantal je ne savais pas du tout que pouvait se passer comme cela merci. 😊


----------



## Angélique (28 Novembre 2022)

Perso si le jour J je devais faire 8h30-17h30
Et que le parent a besoin que se soit un autre jour, soit j'accepte et le jour J est rémunéré et les heures en plus sur l'autre jour sont en H C.
Soit  pas possible.


----------

